# Easternversant's frog rack



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

Well, I finally broke down and got a rack since I used to have my tanks scattered, even one on my dresser. Now my imitator don't have to run for the hills every time I go to get clothes. Without further ado, here it is.

Frog rack:









Male Varadero R. imitator:









Varadero eggs (check out the gills on the lower egg!):









I'm finally getting some eggs and development out of my Varaderos. They lay the majority of their clutches on the glass. I'm no sure why since there are bromeliads and film canisters in the tank. 

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Kalakole (Jun 30, 2011)

Looking good, lets see some Full tank shots!


----------



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

No full tanks shots today, but I'll get some on Monday or Tuesday. I'll be installing some homemade screen vents (thanks for the guide Doug!) so there will be less condensation than there is now.

Here is a consolation belly shot though!


----------



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

Quick update!

I replaced the tops of my tanks with a vent and some cut glass, here is a crappy phone photo of the top of my Varadero tank:









Full tank shots of some imitator tanks:


















The Varadero egg mass on the glass slide down into the substrate and behind a branch, so I had to run to Walmart and get a turkey baster (and just a turkey baster...). The eggs survived this process, with the egg masses staying intact and connected, and are now in a film canister in the tank.

Terribad phone photo...









Thankfully my Varaderos laid a clutch yesterday that is actually in a bromeliad! Good for them.


----------



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

Finally have a few imitator tadpoles! 

Further, one new tadpole hatched today. Papa is using it to model the latest in winter fashion....








(Photo taken at ISO 1600!!)


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Very cool.. Thanks for sharing! P.m me and ill text ya some pics of how I have mine set up..


----------



## Nightlife (Jan 15, 2012)

That last pic is amazing. Congrats on the tads


----------



## frogcrazy (Nov 23, 2004)

Wow!!! The last shot is great. What camera are you using?


----------



## Elliot (Apr 6, 2011)

Simply beautiful frog shots!


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

Despite the "crappy pics" of the vent and lid, I thought they looked outstanding. I love the imitator picture. You did a great job!


----------



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks guys!



frogcrazy said:


> Wow!!! The last shot is great. What camera are you using?


I have a Nikon D3100 with a Nikkor 85mm lens. I occasionally use a flash (but not for that pic due to the angle of the frog and glass). 

Since you liked that, I guess I'll have to get some new pics up eventually!


----------



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

Daddy wants a trophic egg for junior! 










This was taken at ISO 3200!! Hence why mom is out of focus. IF I get lucky and get another chance maybe I'll try to use an offset flash. Or take some video......


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Beautiful frog and photos.

-Chris


----------



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

Just to prove I have frogs other than my Varaderos, these are the El Cope auratus I got from the November UE shipment. I got a probably male and probably female, but haven't seen any signs of breeding yet. Let me know what you think! 

Probable male:









Probable female:









She didn't stay in the deli cup long enough to be gently placed in the tank, choosing to bail early and get herself stuck in this precarious position:


----------



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

El Doradooooo, why don't you come to your senses?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Beautiful!!


----------



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks! One of the rare occasions I've seen your little ones. This was after the lights went out, which is pretty much the only time I see them.


----------



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

Crossposting from another thread I made...

The male transported 2 tads into this film canister a few days ago (I've been busy, I will move them into their own eventually) and he has been convincing the lady to deposit trophic eggs EVERY NIGHT since.

There are now SIX trophic eggs, in under 3 days!

The two tads:









You can actually see all 6 in this pic:









Talk about overzealous!


----------



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

First tadpole is about to morph! This thing is seriously huge! It is already 3/4 the size of an adult frog (penny behind it for reference). 











I guess I don't need all those springtail cultures I had prepared for young froglets!


----------



## May (Feb 10, 2013)

About how big does the average dart frog get? And also, can tadpoles morph out inside the tank with the parents? Everyone seems to take them out so I was just wondering. Love the belly shot on the first page by the way.


----------



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

May said:


> About how big does the average dart frog get? And also, can tadpoles morph out inside the tank with the parents? Everyone seems to take them out so I was just wondering. Love the belly shot on the first page by the way.


It depends on the species really. Ranitomeya imitator (which that tadpole is) are about 18-20mm as adults. Others get a lot bigger!

I do a combination of tank raising and hand rearing. Imitator will raise their young with unfertilized eggs, so it is easy to do either. I mostly pull them, but occasionally they sneak some young by! I know my Varadero imitator are raising a few tads right now, they are my most sneaky frogs. 

I hope that answers your questions!


----------



## May (Feb 10, 2013)

It does! Thanks! Very small creatures they are


----------



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

First froglet out of the water!










At 2 days oow....now that is a chunky little froglet!









And another angle, just for funzies.









We also have some additions! Three new leucs for my girlfriend's future office. They morphed out the same day as the imitator above.









2 days oow and these guys are already very bold. Subpar pic of one of them hunting springs:


----------



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

Well, yet again there is a new addition. The only difference is that this time it wasn't me doing the adopting....

She was outside my apartment one night and decided to walk in. Here she is the first night she was here, snuggling up to me in bed. 









Damn heart ninja....it is hard to give such a creature the boot.

Which explains why she is still here.


----------



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

Tank-raised Varadero froglet, 1 week out of the water. Super tiny!


El Dorado belly shot! These pumilio are finally starting to get a little more bold. I have a hopeful pair, but no eggs yet.

For some reason this is stretched out. Oh well!


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Kicking myself in the ass for forgetting to click "subscribe to this thread" the last time I commented! Sorry I missed all the updates! 

Too freakin' cool Adam! Lovin' the pics, the frogs, the babies, and your furry companion! Congrads!

By the way, subscribed now!

-Chris


----------



## briley5 (Sep 27, 2012)

Very nice frog pics. And I love the kitty, she has found a great home


----------



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

Whaaaaaaat, both pumilio at once??? Unheard of! Male in back, hopeful female up front. They are finally getting more bold.


The cat found the auratus. Watching this tank is one of her favorite activities. 


But of course second to scrabbling at the glass when she sees a frog move. Oive.


And just because I can. I'm moving to a place with a backyard in late May/June so I started some seeds in a planter until I move in. Adulting like a boss!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I really hope you get some eggs soon. She should be just old enough. Hopefully 'she'. She didn't seem at all bothered by the calling male in their grow out tank and I never saw any chasing or fighting. 

I've been frog sitting a trio for someone and they turned out to be all male. I moved them out, one by one (hoping to identify a female), to their own tanks because they were starting to chase each other around and fight. Now they just harass each other vocally from the safety of their own tanks.


----------



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

frogface said:


> I really hope you get some eggs soon. She should be just old enough. Hopefully 'she'. She didn't seem at all bothered by the calling male in their grow out tank and I never saw any chasing or fighting.
> 
> I've been frog sitting a trio for someone and they turned out to be all male. I moved them out, one by one (hoping to identify a female), to their own tanks because they were starting to chase each other around and fight. Now they just harass each other vocally from the safety of their own tanks.


A trio of females? That is just unlucky haha. I think it is a she. "She" is a little smaller than the male, but he always calls at her and often follows her around and I've never seen any aggression. Not that I saw them enough at first to really know  

It would probably help if I had a misting system. Or if I was just consistent and misted every day hahahaha.


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

Cute little pums! I hope you've ended up with a pair too. =) Looks pretty plausible to me!

What kinds of plants did you put in your planter? Congrats on getting a backyard as well -- I'm incredibly jealous!

Best,
Ash


----------



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

Elphaba said:


> What kinds of plants did you put in your planter? Congrats on getting a backyard as well -- I'm incredibly jealous!
> 
> Best,
> Ash


I only planted a few different things that I'm hoping will yield a little produce late in the season: cukes, tomatoes, peas, and melons. Plus I planted a bunch of salvia, which is a great ornamental for attracting various wildlife to your backyard (hummers, butterflies, etc). That is what I want to use it for (although I've heard it has other uses  ).


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Very nice frogs, especially Eldorado and last Varadero froglet!


----------



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

Well I suspected from day 1 that this was a 1.3 group, now I have proof. Any locals wanna trade? haha


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

If not for the violence, that's a great pic


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

frogface said:


> If not for the violence, that's a great pic


Awe, that's just a big 'ol hug Kris! Everyone needs those from time to time!

-Chris


----------



## GP dynamite (Feb 19, 2013)

Great pictures. That you so much for sharing them.


----------



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

A bit of a 'fun?' side project. I'm photographing a Chazuta tad everyday throughout its progression. I've only just started and done days 2-4. No editing other than changing from raw to .jpeg. I probably should zoom a bit on Day 2 though.


And a 5 day old imitator. Just because.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

easternversant said:


> And a 5 day old imitator. Just because.


 Looks fantastic!


----------



## RobR (Dec 24, 2011)

What type of imitator is that? That's really neat!


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

RobR said:


> What type of imitator is that? That's really neat!


I believe it is a chazuta, based on his post saying that he is photographing a developing chazuta tad... But I could be wrong :/


----------



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

goof901 said:


> I believe it is a chazuta, based on his post saying that he is photographing a developing chazuta tad... But I could be wrong :/


That was a little unfair of me really. Sorry goof! That froglet is actually an intermedius. They both come from the Huallaga canyon in Peru, but Chazuta is locality specific.


----------



## RobR (Dec 24, 2011)

Do the spots develope over time then?


----------



## mollbern (Feb 10, 2013)

Wow. Spectacular photos. You have my dream frogs.


----------



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

RobR said:


> Do the spots develope over time then?


I'm not entirely sure how their colors will change over time. They do seem to develop more of the black colors after morphing out. It does seem that their color/pattern when they morph out is fairly close to what they will be as adults though. The genes that control color and pattern don't seem to "shut off" until sometime as a juvenile. But color can still be influenced later in life as the compounds that contribute to reds and oranges are also used for basic metabolic functions so if they don't have a source of those they can fade.

Anyway, windy answer...did I even answer your question?!

And thanks Mollbern! I don't have anything rare, uncommon, particularly hard to get, or expensive...so you should be able to match me soon!


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

How do you get frogs so nice? I'm jealous!


----------



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

rigel10 said:


> How do you get frogs so nice? I'm jealous!


I guess I just got lucky? Unless you mean my pictures, then a little camera knowledge and more luck


----------



## Dart_Man (Mar 23, 2013)

So, Im wondering how you are making your posts with the large picture attached and text inbetween each picture. I know this is a very beginner question, but you had kindly commented on my post earlier and I thought you could maybe help me out a bit. All I did was add thumbnail attachments (clicking the little paperclip image and then uploading images as attachments) but I can now see there is a better way to add images with descriptions and all on one post. I didnt intend to have 8 different replys on my own page, each with pictures and text, but I guess didnt know another way to go about it. Sorry for the long message on your post. I love your pictures and frog rack! Great camera you are using! Your builds are fantastic!


----------



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

Dart_Man said:


> So, Im wondering how you are making your posts with the large picture attached and text inbetween each picture. I know this is a very beginner question, but you had kindly commented on my post earlier and I thought you could maybe help me out a bit. All I did was add thumbnail attachments (clicking the little paperclip image and then uploading images as attachments) but I can now see there is a better way to add images with descriptions and all on one post. I didnt intend to have 8 different replys on my own page, each with pictures and text, but I guess didnt know another way to go about it. Sorry for the long message on your post. I love your pictures and frog rack! Great camera you are using! Your builds are fantastic!


I upload my pics to photobucket, then I click on image code to copy it (to the right of the individual picture), and paste it in. There are other ways though, someone posted a how-to on photos.. Hope that helps!

Edit: I prefer putting them in-text (obviously) as it makes reading/viewing pics easier. Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I mean your frogs, but also your pics are very nice!


----------



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

This is a strange Varadero tadpole. Usually they have a lot more color by this point. In person the tadpole looks even less colored. I'm sure it will color up more as it matures, but it is an interesting frog!


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I can't wait to see how he/she will look once metamorphosed. Nice tad!


----------



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

A comparison of two froglets. The left was hand-reared as a tadpole and was 4 days oow when the picture was taken. The right froglet was tank-raised and is 1 month and 2 days old. Quite the difference!


10 day oow intermedius:


And a 'sink peak'!


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Your froglet are wonderful. If I could, I would buy them.


----------



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

Something I was working on yesterday (I'm having trouble getting the optics over the diode since they have an extra solder ball sticking out the side):


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

Looks awesome so far! And the froglets are adorable.  I'm especially interested to see how that unique one turns out!

Keep us posted on the lights. Are they brighter than what you were using before? (Looks like it!)

Best,
Ash


----------



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

Elphaba said:


> Looks awesome so far! And the froglets are adorable.  I'm especially interested to see how that unique one turns out!
> 
> Keep us posted on the lights. Are they brighter than what you were using before? (Looks like it!)
> 
> ...


It is fairly bright, though I expected it would be brighter actually. It probably will be once I get the optics on....if I can that is.

Well, I'm not really pleased with it right now. I've only run it for an hour at ~86% of the LEDs power and the heatsink is already hot enough to burn me. Plus one of the LEDs stopped working because it rotated on the puck when I tried to put it on. Hopefully I can get the kinks worked out, but for now it is mostly frustrating.


----------



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

Quick update! If you haven't seen it, I've made a DIY LED build. Now, for pictures!

My imitators always insist on doing this, and I don't know why. They slide off the glass before getting transported a lot of the time.


Two Chazuta froglets which are fairly different. #1, the mostly black one:


Numero dos, the mostly yellowy-goldy-greeny one:


The second is one of the coolest froglets I've seen.


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

That is the coolest froglet EVER. Are you, uhm, y'know... keeping that one? 

Best,
Ash


----------



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

Elphaba said:


> That is the coolest froglet EVER. Are you, uhm, y'know... keeping that one?
> 
> Best,
> Ash


I'm hoping to get a couple of sexed pairs out of the tadpoles I have. If I can, I'll likely keep this particular guy!


----------



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

Ah! Too many! (Sorry about the dark phone photo)


Note: I think I just caught the sideways/dead looking tadpole as it was jumping/swimming frantically...it is very much alive!


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

easternversant said:


> Ah! Too many!


Too many?!? Is that possible? Beautiful babies!

-Chris


----------



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

Well, I moved. Here is a sneak peak at me new frog room!


And my cat. She is very needy. And kneady. And her poops pretty much always send me running out of the room.


----------



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

I cleaned the glass on my tanks. The cat is the primary beneficiary of this, as she now has a view of the auratus which is unimpinged by algae.


----------



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

Apparently I haven't updated this in a loooooooong time. Anyway, my Neo. chiquita linda is blooming in my office tank:


----------



## Dendrobati (Jul 27, 2012)

I don't think anyone mentioned it so I need to ask. 

1st picture on this thread - is that BLUE fly media with GREEN excelsior? 


Brad


----------



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

Dendrobati said:


> I don't think anyone mentioned it so I need to ask.
> 
> 1st picture on this thread - is that BLUE fly media with GREEN excelsior?
> 
> ...


It is. The media is Carolina's and turns blue when it is moist. It looked cool but I didn't get the production out of it that I wanted.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Well, some pics of the new frogroom?


----------



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

Finally a full rack update. Here is a terrible phone pic of the rack:


And what I think is a female Chazuta in my office. She is super fatty, despite only having fed them once in two weeks. Apparently I overfeed that tank...


Edit: Photos are weird examining on the page. If you click on them the ratio corrects itself.


----------

